

Use AWS S3 as a Storage Engine for MySQL - jperras
http://www.oblaksoft.com/january-2012-newsletter/

======
jnbiche
Has anyone tried this in production? Would be nice to be able to host an MySQL
on S3 instead of setting up a separate EC2 instance or paying out the wazoo
for an RDS instance.

